# RIP Buttercup... and now Blossom is lonely. What to do?



## mamasiobhan (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi y'all,

Sweet little albino Buttercup died yesterday.  She was only 1.5 years old and I had already taken her to the vet last week for a respiratory infection, and she seemed to be much better within a couple of days, but then died 4 days later, suddenly. 

Blossom, who was her "sister" all their lives, is now pretty lonely. I don't think I want to get more rats, because my daughters want to adopt a cat in the next year or so, but I love Blossom and want her to have a happy rest of her days.

I was thinking of getting her a little cuddly toy for her to sleep with (assuming of course that she'll probably chew it up within a few days!) and just let her out of her cage more often. She's not a super snuggly rat--she's very active like my 5-year old daughter  but she's very social and friendly.

Any advice for Blossom?

Thanks 
Siobhan


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Aw, rest in peace Buttercup :-[ And welcome to the forum!

Rats and cats can live in harmony... I have two cats personally, and I know lots of other users that do too. As long as your cage is secure and/or up off the ground, cats really shouldn't bother it, unless they're overzealous hunters. While I have caught both of my cats sitting on my floor looking eagerly at the cage, they could never get in it if they tried. If they tried to stick their paws in, I'm sure they'd get bit, and that would be the last time they did that. If the cage has small bar spacing that's not really a problem. When I go out or leave for a few days I shut my door as backup.

Miles is like a homing attack missile on my cats, one time while he was out my cat Tao pushed the door open to come see me and Miles ran over and chomped on him and he took off running out of my room  I think they can instinctively smell predators like that... But I've also heard of some rats and cats bonding wonderfully although they should never be left unsupervised.

Although cats are wonderful little monsters, if it came down to the decision of rats over cats, I would pick my rats. Cats have personality, charm, and live much longer, most of them just become too independent, especially outdoor cats like mine. Other than coming in for food or pushing my door open to say "come give me treats" I don't see them much. They don't stay at that cute, cuddly kitten stage forever, unfortunately. Some do.... But most don't.

What I'm trying to say is, don't rule out rat ownership so quickly, unless you just simply don't want any more rats. For me personally, the void left after the loss of my rats could not be filled by my cats, or likely any cat. You might find you feel the same way once Blossom is gone. If you kept your rats and your girls had their cat, everyone could be happy.

If you are certain you don't want to pursue rat ownership, then you must try your best to keep Blossom happy until it is her time. She will definitely feel the loss of her sister, and she may show it in behavioral changes such as lack of activity and refusal to eat. They get depressed like humans do. Try to let her out to socialize with as many people as possible and as often as possible. You can provide her warmth at night with an electric blanket under half of the cage, a water bottle filled with warm water, or a heated rice bag. Take the time to teach her some tricks to keep her mind stimulated and her body active. Buying or making her some new toys will help keep her happy while she is alone in her cage.

There are many little things you can do, but the most important thing is to try to replace her lost companion as best as you can. While you can't cuddle up in the hammock at night with her and groom her back fur, there are plenty of ways you can compromise. Just do your best, and good luck. We look forward to hearing more about your girls and yourself here!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss of Buttercup.

I would say spend a lot of time paying attention to Blossom, playing with her or just having her out on your lap--mine like it if I have a blanket or towel on my lap to get under, and will settle down and let me pet them that way. Also keep her cage in the room where you spend a lot of time so when she isn't out, there can still be some interaction and less boredom for her.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP sweet ratty.. 


Give your other rat lots of attention and try to find a friend soon.


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP Buttercup!! and Blossom....
...Well, we are going through this right now with Skye. 
We find its best to spend more time with them! its shoulder rides and chilling on the sofa with us most of the evenings now.
we leave the radio on for skye in the day when we work, and let him roam free in his room during the day and night. the light is left on at night, as he likes to sleep on the cage since his brother left, and wont go back into the hammocks he used to share...if we switch the light off he may fall off the cage, although he does have a few boxes and best to help him to floor level in the light.
Overall, i find rats become more clingy to their humans after this time, and you can feel the change in behavoir.


----------

